# Use of Granular Ant Poision Near Hive



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I have used the granular ant poison bait, Amdro, with good success. This year, I was out of Amdro and I tried three other granular poison ant baits. The ants didn't seem to mind, these other baits were ignored, I went and obtained more Amdro, now the ants, especially the fire ants are under control, though not yet eliminated entirely. Since there is poison on the ground around my hives, I take extra care not to spill any feed there, and if I happen to drop comb fragments or pieces of burr comb I never retrieve them for use. If they touch the ground, when I clean them up I make a point to discard them. If honey goes down I either clean it up immediately and discard, or rinse it into the ground. I have not yet had the bees show any interest in the granular poison ant baits.

In the past I have seen colonies driven to absconding by ants, especially the fire ants. Fire ants seem to be particularly interested in the contents of beehives, and they often go straight for the brood.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I've been using the Amdro this year, the ants (field and sweet) start getting too thick on the boxes. Treat, a couple days later, no ants. Just be careful w/ it and you'll be fine.


----------

